# 2013 Touareg TDI performance upgrade



## scapie4 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello, 

I am considering replacing my 04 V8 Treg with a 13 TDI. However given the power downgrade from 310hp to 245hp I am looking for any aftermarket performance upgrades. I have seen several claiming power increase of the TDI to 285hp. Any suggestions, any alternatives, any experience? Would the fuel economy be altered significantly?


----------



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

The best bang for the buck would be an apr tune for your treg. There is a post on here that talks about the specific gains. Or goapr.com . 

A 6 cyl diesel is never going to be a rocket, but it is pretty peppy. There is not much you can do other than the flash that wouldn't either cost you tons of money ( twin turbo, new exhaust etc...) and or void warranty/ emissions on a brand new vehicle. 

For all things touareg go to www.clubtouareg.com they are very knowledgeable and have a lot more info than over here on the vortex. Though the vortex is obviously the place to be for most other dub info.:beer:


----------



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

Forgot to mention...downgrading to 240 hp while upgrading to 406 lb ft of torque! An 8 speed auto and a few hundred lbs lighter, the 2013 tdi is most likely as fast if not faster than the 04'. Also you will get over 30 mpg hwy real world driving.


----------



## Candy Vhite (Jul 6, 2006)

I love our 13 TDI, currently there are no ECU flash for it, since the engine changed from for the 2013 model. The highest mileage i have had is 34.6 on my 25 mile drive to work, it actually did better than MK5 GTI by 2 mpg compared to the prior day with similar conditions. The wife gets consistently 24mpg in city traffic and a typical highway is 29 or 30. Also, on a "closed course" it will hit the speed limiter rather easily


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

I have both a 2004 V8 and 2013 TDI. 

You will be just fine! 

The difference in power isn't an issue, it's more that the noise you are used to from the V8 will make it seem like a much bigger gap than it is. 
The TDI is very understated and unsuspecting in it's power, whereas the V8 much more in your face.


----------

